# 3dmark06



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Hey post your 3d mark scores here (i will after it finishes downloading) Oh and kalimwe dont want to see anything under 20k for you :4-thatsba


----------



## pharoah

my score is 8046 i bet it will be higher in a few months when i do a platform upgrade.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

3942 could the lowness be because of the psu?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

4036 after alittle gpu overclock =) i think the cpu is dragging me down


----------



## TheMatt

I got 868 in 3DMark03. :laugh:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

lol i got 4050 after alittle more overclock =)


----------



## TheMatt

I hope to post after I get an 8600GTS in my new rig. :smile:

@ 1 g0t 0wn3d: A PSU upgrade will sometimes actually increase performance. I would look at a good 600+w for your card. The OCZ GameXtreme 600w and 700w power supplies are a good deal.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

What do you think would give me enough for a 8800 gts? would an 650 trio handle? i might just do what that other guy did with thermaltake purepower 250 watt gpu PSU that powers his 8800 gtx.


----------



## TheMatt

No, the Antec Trio is just short. the Antec Quad 850w will handle 8800GTS cards in SLI, but it is a little pricey. Take a look at the Silverstone 750w for a good deal or the PC Power & Cooling Quad 750w for a top-of-the-line processor. I will be getting the PCP&C 750w for my computer. :smile:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Well ill drive the clock speed up on the 7900 just for the test following someones instruction online.


----------



## TheMatt

You are kind of cutting it close with that processor and graphics upgrade. I would check your voltages after OCing to see if they are within range.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

I know that was what i was doing they stayed the same as normal at load, however i wont be going any higher since the card hit 66c at load with the smaller overclock (i dont like high temps)


----------



## TheMatt

That is actually pretty good. A lot of the X1950 series cards got up to 80 degrees under load and sometimes even higher.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

But i like it low it is normally at 55c underload.


----------



## TheMatt

Thats very good. :smile:

Maybe other people would like to post their scores? :laugh:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

I cant decide what i want a new psu or a case with more fans =( mine only has one 80mm outake....


----------



## okay player

Just ran it for the first time ever... 4453.
I'm assuming you guys are running these tests in the LCD's native resolution?

In any case, I was pretty shocked to see the CPU tests in action. It was the worst slideshow I'd ever seen... 0 FPS for the duration, and moved up to 1 towards the end (wowow). I thought an E6400 would perform better than this?

edit: NCIX (who put together my computer) did a 3dmark06 test as well at the time it was built and got a score of 5242...  what happened? only thing I have changed is drivers.


----------



## TheMatt

What graphics do you have and how much system RAM do you have?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

MY ram stayed at 40% through the test...,also you have to note that vista screws with your score


----------



## okay player

TheMatt said:


> What graphics do you have and how much system RAM do you have?


Here are the specs:

Silverstone Strider ST75F (750W)
Asus P5B Deluxe / Wifi
Inter Core 2 Duo E6400
Mushkin HP PC2-6400 DDR2-800 (2x1GB) 
EVGA 7900 GS KO (256MB)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB

Running Vista Home Premium (32-bit). Everything stock.. nothing oc'd.


----------



## TheMatt

Did you buy it with XP? If so, there is your explanation. :wink:


----------



## okay player

Actually I bought it with Vista.
Maybe they were running the full version of the program and had tinkered with some settings...?


----------



## TheMatt

They may have disabled a lot of features to lighten it up.


----------



## okay player

Ah well. I'm still pretty happy with the performance.

Will need a new video card once I get my new TV though...man.. can't wait.


----------



## pharoah

maybe a claen up and defrag may help your score.also when the person who built the pc was running 3dmark.was there anti-virus software installed,and running at the time?there are several operating factors that can affect benchmarking scores.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

did you get 0 fos on the cpu test i did lol


----------



## pharoah

yeah the cpu tests lag like mad on anything except an oc'd quad core.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

What fps did you get on the canyon flight thing i got around 12-34...... i think the better shaders on the 8xxx card help


----------



## pharoah

my minimum was higher than your max i ranged 35 to 62.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Dumb 8800....


----------



## TheMatt

Any DirectX 10 card will have superior shader processing power to any DirectX 9 card of the same performance class because of the unified shader as dictated by SM 4.0.


----------



## rm41400

pharoah said:


> my score is 8046 i bet it will be higher in a few months when i do a platform upgrade.



What are your system specs? 

I did it on the trial 3dmark06 and got a score of 8040. It appearead to be a fairly good score overall but compared to comps with similar configuratioins it showed me dang near the bottom. I have not tweaked (dont really know how as i am new to this or anything so that may be the reason.


----------



## TheMatt

A quality motherboard/chipset will yield higher 3DMark06 scores. What chipset do you have?


----------



## rm41400

Matt

I think you may have seen my info from the other thread... this is all the info I have on the board/chipset.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/help-with-my-new-gaming-rig-162153.html

AMD 2.6 x2 512x2 cache? 2000mhz 

Thanks!

I wonder what other peeps with similar score have as far as comp set ups...??


----------



## TheMatt

The 6150 is basically an nForce4 chipset, which is rather old. I would be looking at a chipset like the nForce 570, 590, or even the 650 or 680 for the newer generation AMD boards.


----------



## pharoah

well i just beat my score did have 8046,now i got 8761.i did upgrade my platform,but i dont have the cpu i want yet.this little pentium dual core e2160 isnt that bad though.i have a feeling the limited l2 cache is its killer.when i get my quad we will see what that can do.


----------



## TheMatt

I will be posting mine shortly as I just put out an order for the parts of my new computer with an E6550, 8600GTS OC, 2 x 512 MB RAM, and an nForce 650i chipset.


----------



## pharoah

TheMatt said:


> I will be posting mine shortly as I just put out an order for the parts of my new computer with an E6550, 8600GTS OC, 2 x 512 MB RAM, and an nForce 650i chipset.


cool cant wait to see the results.i had a 8600gts,and it played games good.when i got a new monitor with a higher resolution.i had to back off the settings a bit.i did play oblivion on that 8600gts with no real problems though.


----------



## TheMatt

I will be running a 20" Samsung monitor with 1050 x 1680 res. I will really only be playing CS (maybe CS:S?) and possibly some BF2, so I might have to back of on the AA and AF If I get too loaded down.


----------



## pharoah

that is dead on the money.i have a 22 inch monitor same resolution 1680x1050,and thats what i had to do to smooth out oblivion.


----------



## Kalim

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Hey post your 3d mark scores here (i will after it finishes downloading) Oh and kalimwe dont want to see anything under 20k for you :4-thatsba


No comment. :grin:

I don't think I'm allowed actually. I haven't uploaded any results since back in November. Took a screenshot of the first score the last I visited the ORB in March. :1angel:

Back in early November (near the 11th) with a stock QX6700/2xG80GTX on a test build, I hit this >>see attachment<<

The rest of the results are private and for my performance inspecting discretion only. :grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

*squints* you have one with your cpu overclocked?


----------



## Kalim

These numbers mean nothing to me TBH, hence I never take part but within our firm, the engineers do run system tests using this and other software. 

Hmm.... let me think. IIRC that build was changed inside 3½ weeks and those drivers/BIOS were really poor and buggy. In fact, it was that exact build running 2k6 at Canyon Flight that my 2 week old SeaSonic S12-650W was killed back then (that config).

The 2nd build was the first QC I oc'd, and that was hitting plus 21k with two XFX G80 GTX XXX and a QX6700 when oc'd. I don't have them anymore, changed since around Feb.


----------



## TheMatt

I got 5623 on my second run, but I believe I did better on the first run. I saved the results as a .3dr file, but I don't know how to open it. Any ideas?

Also, did anyone else really choke up on the CPU tests?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Yes as stated i was at 0-1 fps, only quads can get decent frames on them btw i got 4600 after defraging


----------



## TheMatt

Thats good. BTW specs at left. <<


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

You and your unifid shaders......


----------



## pharoah

looks like a decent score to me.i was kinda waiting to see it hehehe now i have.next you need to post some pics in the lets see your rig thread.


----------



## pharoah

i did some looking around about that 3dr file.everywhere iv'e looked clearly id's it as a 3dmark file,but no idea on how to open it.


----------



## TheMatt

Kalim, how well did our Kentsfield do on the CPU test? I think that part is with partial hardware acceleration disabled like shaders and maybe Hardware T&L


----------



## chimpinator

10609! yay! hopefully will be higher after i fix my memory which is running at 5-5-5-31...


----------



## TheMatt

Thats because you have that insane overclock.

1 g0t 0w3d: I think I got a higher score simply because of the better chipset and also the better processor. But I think in raw performance your 7900GTX will beat my 8600GTS even with the OC. But platform makes all the difference.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

As of December last year, my score was 7322. I've currently only got one of my 7800's in, though, so my score at the moment would be lower.

And yes, my system also has a heart attack on the CPU tests. :laugh:


----------



## chimpinator

Did someone say that a quad-core can actually see SMOOTH fps on those CPU tests?


----------



## TheMatt

I wouldn't say smooth, but if all four cores are utilized, then it should be better (I got 0 - 1 FPS). The X6850 would also do better.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

They get around 15 fps lol when kalim overclocks them


----------



## pharoah

i just got a better score on my setup.i decided to do a screen shot of all my scores.


----------



## Xaser3

I just smashed 12,000 with temps of 24degrees cores. Going to clock some more tomorrow and maybe try pushing my graphics card. Lets see what marks I can get then 

In newbury this weekend, intel built a computer that hit 21,000 !! But this was with an "un-named" processor!! Cheats.


----------



## TheMatt

What is your setup??? That is very high.


----------



## Xaser3

I just posted this setup somewhere else, let me just find it.

Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 @ 3.8Ghz
Thermalright 120 Extreme Ultra uber super duper
Asus P5KC Combo motherboard. Crossfire enabled. Modded Northbridge.
4BG OCZ Reaper PC6400 @ #CAS# 4 3 3 14 *Soon to overclock again*
Antec 850W PSU <-- With Racing stripes, Brand new!
Sapphire HD 2900 XT @ Fast.
Extreme X-Fi Fatal1ty On way!
500GB Caviar, WD. Saving for a couple of raptors.
2x 74GB RAID Randoms that I found
2x Asus QuietTrack lightscribe 20x DVD-+RW 5x SATA 
100GB External cooler bay w/ Multi-Card Reader. Samsung spin point <- won @ i31 ^_^
Brand spankin Silverstone TJ09B Black w/ Window.


----------



## TheMatt

Wow, that is a monster, How many FPS did you get in the CPU tests?


----------



## Xaser3

I still only got 1 or 2 all the way through, it jumped to 3 FPS now and again, which made all the people watching go ray:


----------



## TheMatt

I stayed at 0 - 1 FPS all the way through. I was surprised at how heavy it was. I think that test is with no hardware acceleration or something like that.


----------



## magnethead

I'd post mine because i'm interested in my score, but hughesnet FAP's me at 200 MB in 24 hours, that's a 580 MB file................grr


----------



## ebackhus

3DM '06 froze before completing the triangle test. in 3DM '05 I got like 8063 or something. in 3DM '01 I can get about 20K.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

ebackhus said:


> in 3DM '01 I can get about 20K


lol. That doesn't count, EB. :laugh:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

I just put in my new 8800GTX OC, and scored 10519.


----------



## TheMatt

No bragging. :4-thatsba (j/k)


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

lol! I haven't started bragging! This card is awesome! 120 fps in Half-Life 2 Episode One at MAX settings, 80 fps in Oblivion at MAX settings, I can now play SupCom at max settings and not worry about lag...


----------



## TheMatt

Indoril Nerevar said:


> 80 fps in Oblivion at MAX settings


Wow, that thing is a beast. What are the temps from nTune?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

It gets up to about 79C in-game. Right now it's sitting at 72-74C at the desktop. However, it is a bit warm today. Last night, it was at 66C.


----------



## TheMatt

Wow. What case do you have/how many fans?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Thermaltake Armor case. It has a 120mm and an 80mm fan at the back, and a 120mm fan at the front. I would have another 80mm fan at the top, but it wouldn't fit with my PSU, so it's just the vents there. The system isn't in the best position in terms of air flow, but I don't really have anywhere else I can put it.


----------



## TheMatt

I am trying to see if that spare fan can be mounted in the front somehow as I have the same case.


----------



## pharoah

hey indoril you can probably cool that card a bit.get riva tuner ,and cycle the fan to 100% while playing.thats what i do with my 8800,and it only hits mid 50's c while playing oblivion.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Hah your yemps are bad =P mine are never over 57c load and 1 case fan ( my cpu is hotter then my video card =(


----------



## Homer99

Hmmm I c I c, well I hit around 12500 on my current system running everything on stock.


----------



## Homer99

(then again stock for the video cards is overclocked  )


----------



## TheMatt

Nice. Homer, did you have trouble installing your PSU into the case because the top panel ports were in the way?


----------



## Homer99

ya a bit of trouble,but eventually got it in. also for the top fan, i managed to grind a bit off the clip, so the fan fits


----------



## TheMatt

I had a hard time as well in my Armor. The longer EPS12v PSUs seem to have a bit of difficulty.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Do the cases have a support of are they just hanging there?


----------



## TheMatt

They have a support, the only problem is the top panel ports just make for a difficult installation. Once you have it installed there is no problem however. There is room for a 230mm EPS12v PSU in there.


----------



## Homer99

Ya its a VERY VERY VERY roomy case, but I think Thermaltake intentionally didnt install the top fan because of the PSU. However, that top fan is useless because it hardly vents.


----------



## TheMatt

I am trying to mount it in the front instead since I don't have the 3 front fans you do.


----------



## Homer99

Well I wouldnt see the merit in that as much as managing to mount a fan to the side of case panel. One problem I noticed with this case is the lack of ventilation for the Video Card area. I really believe they should have included a fan or at least a heat dissipation grid on the window at the bottom.


----------



## TheMatt

Something like this will help out:
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=39598&CatId=804

If you have enough expansion slots, get this:
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3098230&CatId=804


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

ok so i just thought i would check my upgrade priority list with you
top to bottem top first
psu
motherboard+new windows
hard drive 
cpu


----------



## TheMatt

Looks good.


----------



## Homer99

You could probably slide by without getting the PSU first. I would suggest getting the motherboard and CPU, then the PSU. And lastly getting a new hard drive. Well it all depends on your time frame though.

TheMatt, I like that expansion PCI Slot cooler, it is quite innovative.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Actually ill be getting the psu for sure as i am actually slightly under powered.....and the psu is starting to get hot from the new case.


----------



## TheMatt

I would look at the Antec Trio 650w or if you want to be G80 and G90 ready go for the OCZ GameXtreme 700w or The Thermaltake Toughpower 750w. The Mushkin 650w continuous/750w max is another good one. I think you will find you will also be satisfied with the PC Power and Cooling 750w continuous PSU.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Yah i was going to go with the thermaltake tough power as i saw it somewere for $125, but thats probably not for a few weeks


----------



## Homer99

I think you should go for the Silverstone Zeus 750watt (non-modular) Power Supply. It has to be one of the best 750watt power supplies to date and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## TheMatt

That is another good one. But I think the best is either PC Power and Cooling or Seasonic. Seasonic has a PSU (S12) that tested 88% efficiency at medium load.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Well ill post another thread when i have the money btw i redid my paste with little difference


----------



## Homer99

Alright sounds like a plan, have fun with your computer


----------



## TheMatt

Just remember if you go with a PSU like the Silverstone or PC Power and Cooling you will have to make sure your case will have room to accommodate the extra PSU depth. It probably will, but check to be sure before buying.


----------



## Homer99

Ya with something in the Apevia side of cases, those Power Supplies wont fit properly, well at least for the X-Cruiser if you do not want to remove the top fan. That is why I stuck with an X-Finity 500watt on my older computer (pentium 4 2.8ghz HT (northwood))


----------



## GeneralGuderian

I did mine a few days ago, came in at round 8,500 points. I'll do another test when I get my new mobo,op,and CPU. And RAM. Forgot that. lol.


----------



## pharoah

thats a bit low for a gtx! id say your cpu limited im curious to see your score after the upgrade.


----------



## TheMatt

If that is a socket 939 board I would say the nForce4 chipset is also a limiting factor (not necessarily the PCIe bus of the chipset but the chipset as a whole). Have you installed the AMD Dual Core patch?


----------



## GeneralGuderian

Yes, its a socket 939 board. I am upgrading to a AM2 mobo so I can run the 6000+ I stupidly purchased without checking the mobo first. The fact that I had DDR ram may have something to do with it.


----------



## GeneralGuderian

Meh, its what I get for buying Alienware.

Don't buy Alienware.


----------



## TheMatt

Remember you need DDR2 for socket AM2. A dual channel pair of DDR2 800 MHz DIMMs will work out well. Look at the K9N Neo-F or K9N Platinum for a good AM2 board.


----------



## GeneralGuderian

I know. I am buying what you told me to buy on the other thread


----------



## Homer99

Ahh AMD >< Lol go Intel Core 2!!


----------



## TheMatt

He already has the 6000+. :smile:


----------



## Homer99

ya i know  he cant switch to us core 2 users


----------



## GeneralGuderian

I am a AMD fanboy anyway. :laugh:


----------



## scharnhorst

I guess my comp got on the low end of the spectrum, i got like an 11000 which it says it pretty low for my build. Even for me the cpu test was brutal only getting a couple of fps during it. The gfx parts were fine but even with quad core it pushed it to its limit.


----------



## Homer99

ya that looks costly, how much did that system cost you?


----------



## scharnhorst

I bought it a ways back so it set me back quite a bit but in my opinion the q6600 was worth every dime. Runs very fast and nothing seems to slow it down. I could overclock but don't see any need considering its still one of the best. 
Homer how'd you like the TT kandalf case, i was pretty close to getting it since the armor and it are basically the same.


----------



## Homer99

well it is essentially the armor, except for the front bezel. most people dont like the front, but i do. however, i got 12468 points on my system :S and as u can see its not as good as urs.


----------



## scharnhorst

I like the way the kandalf looks the armor's front seems plain. Bet its those oc'ed 8800s which gotcha to those numbers. Haven't found a need yet to Oc but maybe i'll just do it for a little bit in order to see how high i can get those numbers. Going to wait a little bit i've got another fan on its way along with a new psu. I've also bought some cool things which emit smoke streams in order watch the airflow of the case because i've got number of fans and i'm little worried about some of their effectiveness.


----------



## Homer99

ohhh good stuff, well my cards came preoverclocked, so im not worried about it much. After all, i still have the full warranty in each product, and intend to keep it for a long period of time.


----------



## GeneralGuderian

All I can say it ***?

1,000 point gain in 3dmark06

System runs slower with Vista

Also, my friends can run 16-32 bots in CSS with no lag.

yet I get lag?

Even though my fps is 198?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

oh post your new system specs.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Also it should run slower for a month or 2 untill sp1 comes out


----------



## GeneralGuderian

Amd 6000+
2gb of RAM
8800GTX
750 watt PSU

anything elsE?


----------



## scharnhorst

nice rig


----------



## GeneralGuderian

scharnhorst said:


> nice rig


Thanks. But it should be performing better.


----------



## scharnhorst

Yeah but the hard part is getting that stuff


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=11450686 turns out the cpu was throtaling..... 4685


----------



## TheMatt

> The result you just submitted was not obtained with Futuremark Approved drivers. All of the charts and information provided on these pages are for information purposes only - Futuremark cannot vouch for their accuracy. For more information on Futuremark Approved drivers, please visit our Approved Drivers page.


:laugh:


----------



## Homer99

Schwweeeeet, I just bumped my 3dmark06 score from 122xx to 14065 
That is the result of overclocking my processor to 3.2ghz 

System specs located below.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Yeh this is the only drivers that support my screen res of 1440x900 lol


----------



## TheMatt

No bragging Homer.

Which ones are you using? I looked and they recommend for XP the Forceware 158.22 drivers. I wonder if I will get that message with the 158.19 drivers I am running now.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

yo like vista remember?


----------



## TheMatt

I know you are using Vista, which drivers are you using?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

9.6.3.3 not really sure it might be custom i know i was very desprate when my res was screwed up.


----------



## TheMatt

The nVidia Control Panel will tell you in the System Information section. :smile:


----------



## Deleted090308

It's this driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_96.33.html


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

163.86 is the info


----------



## TheMatt

Ahh so you have the new drivers. Are they working stable?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Yep they are nice


----------



## TheMatt

Thats good. The 158's have been good to me. Not a single crash. nView is also nice. :smile:


----------



## pharoah

im using the 163.69 drivers now do to having time shift.the drivers i was using the game had a pop up saying to update.the newest drivers out now seem to be ok.i havent tried any other games since updating them,but i will let everyone know how they work out.


----------



## TheMatt

With the 158.22 drivers and a little tweaking I got 5674 (previously got 5623). Not too much of a difference, but... :smile: I am the fastest out of 5 similar systems.
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=11467501

The similar system that came close to my score but didn't beat it had 2 GB of RAM, an E6600, and an Asus P5B.
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/p...ype=14&projectId=2058492&ownProjectId=3352484


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

No overclock?


----------



## TheMatt

The GPU is overclocked but I want to get a better heatsink and DDR2 800 MHz RAM before I do any overclocking.


----------



## pharoah

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> No overclock?



you know i heard some one say something once.being there is no guarantee with overclocking.they said only overclock what you can afford to replace.:grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Lol with my $45 dollar cpu i sure can


----------



## pharoah

i guess a 45$ cpu wouldnt be to big a hit if it went poof.:laugh:


----------



## TheMatt

Fortunately CPUs don't generally die; its either your power supply or motherboard that goes from a bad overclock. :smile:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

.....both under $45 the only thing worth much in my computer is my video card.


----------



## TheMatt

That is probably the most expensive item. The RAM is probably up there too.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Yeh that was around 80 lol


----------



## TheMatt

I think computer parts depreciate faster than cars.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

NAH THEY WERE LIKE THAT WHEN I BOUGHT THEM LOL sorry about the caps but i dont want to type it again


----------



## TheMatt

Did you accidentally refresh the page or click another link? I do that all the time. Thats why when typing long posts I go advanced.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

No that was all i had to say at the moment lol


----------



## ebackhus

I got a crappy 3383 on 3DMark 06.


----------



## TheMatt

With two 7600GTs?


----------



## ebackhus

In SLI mode as well. I'll try to do an uber clean boot and see if it improves.


----------



## pharoah

i had a higher score than that with 2x7600gs cards in an sli.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Yeh and people had higher scores then me with a 7900 gs


----------



## pharoah

well eb has a faster processor than i had at the time.when i had those 2 7600 cards.i was running an opteron 165 @ 2.4ghz.which is slower than eb's chip at stock.i had those gs card oc'd,but still lower clock speed than a stock gt.so i would have to say something is wrong,because my score with those was 1000 points higher.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Once i get a new motherboard and psu it should go up because my ram is not running in dual channnel


----------



## ian_heath

In 3Dmark05 I score a consistent 13600-13900


----------



## TheMatt

What about in 3DMark06?

Do you still have CrossFire setup? I only see one card listed in your sig.


----------



## ian_heath

I have never run a crossfire setup
I run just a single ddr4 card although my x1950 is a cf edition and can run as master

pretty good huh>?


----------



## TheMatt

Hmm I seem to remember helping someone with a CF setup awhile back. It must have been someone else.

That's still a very good score though.


----------



## pharoah

here is my current score

Score: 9962 
Date: 2007-10-22
CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2160 @ 1.80GHz @ 2700 MHz
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS
620 MHz / 930 MHz
Res: 1280x1024

here was my old sli 7600gs,and opteron 165 system

Score: 4393 
Date: 2007-03-12
CPU: Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 165 @ 2422 MHz
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS
400 MHz / 450 MHz
Res: 1280x1024


----------



## scharnhorst

hmm those are good scores and i'm only getting about 13000


----------



## pharoah

i agree almost breaking 10,000 with a gts 320,and a totally cheap cpu isnt bad.your score kinda rocks though.:grin:


----------



## scharnhorst

3000 isn't that big a difference your score, with your hardware is the one which is amazing


----------



## Kalim

If you guys didn't know already, 2k6 GPU and CPU score both depend significantly on RAM speed/latency, motherboard and CPU used (even at the same speeds). Leaving alone the GPU. 

Two same cards, on the same board, same RAM and everything else but with a different CPU will give different SM2 and SM3 scores - It's the combination that matters. 

Such as Yorkfield 3GHz and Core 2 Quad 3GHz on P5K Deluxe with 8800GTS 320MB, the Yorky scores about 300-900 higher in both SM2 and SM3... IIRC.


----------



## TheMatt

Which is why you see the higher score for that Yorkfield processor on the fastest system listed.


----------



## pharoah

right now i have some kinda high timings ddr2 800 5-5-5-15.however by monday i will have some new ram:grin: ddr2 800 4-4-3-5 timings.:laugh: will see what that does when i get it.i will post up so you guys can see the difference.


----------



## TheMatt

You can probably tweak the timings down to 4-4-4-12 1T. What is your FSB right now?


----------



## pharoah

until i get a better cpu cooler im running 300 fsb.the cpu at 2700mhz it can do more,but gets a bit hotter than i like under max load.ive had it to 385 fsb,and will run it there once the better cooler gets here.only the ram is on order at the moment.ive been using a ram multi of 2.5 so the ram is at 750mhz currently.


----------



## TheMatt

If you can get it up to 333 MHz that would be good. 

I tried to do some preliminary overclocking today. But when I set the FSB at 400 MHz I failed to POST. :sigh:

I am thinking it is th memory. If I bump up the memory voltage a little or even just get some DDR2 800 MHz RAM then I will probably get a stable overclock at 400 MHz FSB putting my CPU at 2.8 GHz.


----------



## pharoah

oh noooose suicide boot at 400. what were you thinking:4-thatsba


----------



## Kalim

FSB voltage, PLL voltage and northbridge voltage is what you'll need to tweak for higher FSB stability. 

You should be able to get higher than 450FSB with a C2D on that MB although the voltages will need to be quite a bit higher than stock. For experimentation, it's fine but for running generally, I'm not a proponent of >400FSB running. Most oc'ers will not run that. There's a thing known as "gradual death" when overclocking as well as electromigration.

Which is exactly why the multiplier locked CPUs are not "monster overclockers" until you spend a lot of money for cooling and expensive components.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Hey kalim how do you treak your ram =/ my bios has no options.


----------



## TheMatt

I was hoping just to reach 400 MHz/2.8 GHz. I did a checkpoint at 366 MHz/2.56 GHz and Prime95 found no problems after a little over an hour. Stock voltages.

pharoah, what are your voltages set at?


----------



## pharoah

everything on mine is running fine with all voltages set to auto.


@owned on that hp i doubt you can.they have locked bios's


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

I hate there bios lol.... i was thinking of getting a new motherboard soon something like this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128062


----------



## pharoah

personally i think i would go just a bit more money wise,and get this the p35 boards have proven themselves to be nice overclockers.


----------



## TheMatt

I agree, the P35 is the way to go. Look at the P35-DS4 if you want fancy heatpipes, but they aren't necessary for proper cooling even when overclocking as the P35 is on 65nm.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

My ram wont overclock much lol and my cpu wont at all because it gets to 62c under 100%load lol


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

But i am getting a new psu first so.....new stuff will be out by the time i get to the motherboard.


----------



## pharoah

your cpu might if you slap a big cooler on it.you can always change the memory multi to keep it in check.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Yeh but my psu can barly hold up my system now lol.....

My system shut down today when i was starting up i was like oh s*** then i realized i was holding the power button lol


----------



## TheMatt

The Smithfield was one of the hottest processors, probably as hot as the Kentsfield G0 stepping. I would just look at an E4400 or better yet an E6420 if your board supports it as an upgrade.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

nah pd is as far as i can go once i get a job in the summer i will just build a new system keeping my video card and case lol


----------



## Kalim

Auto option gives *high* voltages to everything, mostly unnecessarily so it increases temperatures and instability very quickly. :wink:

Try *Memset* to tweak RAM from within Windows 1_g_0. It usually works all Pentium processor systems from i845 onwards but it depends which chipset you have. Be careful with it.

I *never* overclock (first time on a system) but using a spare HDD with a dead install of Windows on it because there's many dangers and much playing around you have to do which can lead to anything.

My nephew was visiting yesterday and he wanted to game using my laptop. I was running some applications in the background through a separate LCD while he played. It was called "Urban Terror" as far as I could see (online game through servers). He swore he saw someone from this board on it although I don't know who or how.

Sad fact is the last I saw him he was at around 3:21 (kills:deaths) because the system was running at 1-5 FPS all the time and he'd get killed before he saw anything on the screen change. :laugh:


----------



## TheMatt

I play that game, maybe it was me? What was his ID?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Mine is an ati chipset....lol its really not to big of a deal


----------



## Kalim

Try this: Memset 3.4 Beta but I don't think it'll work because of your chipset.

No real idea Matt. Never looked for it but his ID began with the letters "Ms" and it was about 5 letters, from my rough memory snapshots.

He plays CTF most of the time, with Survivor the second choice.


----------



## pharoah

Kalim said:


> Auto option gives *high* voltages to everything, mostly unnecessarily so it increases temperatures and instability very quickly. :wink:



most of the time i would agree,but with auto selected on mine the ram is 1.8v.you will see cpu voltage on the screens,and heat pfft not.now that is showing my max oc.where im setting now is 2700mhz on the cpu,and it never breaks 40c load.


----------



## TheMatt

@ Kalim: Do you remember what server?


----------



## Kalim

*pharoah:* Nice. The nephew I just mentioned has the same CPU and it flies to good MHz pretty easy. What I'm saying is not that you'll have it unstable if you use auto volts, but that you can have higher MHz and lower temps if you tweak it manually as the motherboard developers program the BIOS to set too much voltage to parts _than whats needed_ when higher MHz are chosen on Auto Volts. Tweaking, I bet you can still drop the voltages lower manually and still have it perfectly stable with lower temps. That's what my last post meant especially, VCore VFSB, VPLL and VMCH. 

*Matt:* The first was called... trying to bring back the snapshot from memory now... *Slaughter House* (IIRC), the second was something like *-=BD=-*, the third was *(Batt) Clan Gotham City* (?) and the fourth was something like *(Batt) Clan The Joker* (?). That's a rough estimate because I never actually looked at his screen but when looking past it and so I got a snapshot of the screen and those were the server names I recall he clicked on.

Do you recognize those servers? Is that what you play on? 

Problem is he uses my computers while he's here for three days and I'm always running work on them which use 75-100% CPU/GPU/RAM so when using a laptop with onboard GPU, the frame rates are extremely low and laggy on the maps he wants to play on. To motivate himself his new personal challenge was getting 50 kills on a 20min time limit in one map playing at 1-3 FPS. :laugh:

He likes that game quite a fair bit.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

that is sad lol what happened to your killer system?


----------



## TheMatt

Its a good game, but much more intensive than even CS:CZ. I can run it on m y 8600GTS with the following:

1680 x 1050 @ 32-bit color
High quality detail, Trilinear filtering
4x AA, 4X AF, Vsync

FPS stays locked at 60 on the most graphics intensive maps except for very few places where it drops down to about 45.

I know those servers but I don't play on them. Must not have been me.

Kalim, I had set the CPU voltage from Manual to Auto in the BIOS when I overclocked. Could this have been the source of my instability?

I am thinking it might not be the memory because I loosened up on the timings. It might be the NB voltage, but I will investigate further when I get new hardware (DDR2 800 MHz RAM, Better heatsink, etc.) I checked the BIOS and when I bumped the FSB up to 366 MHz the idle temps shot up to 38 degrees, and my room was cold at the time.


----------



## Kalim

*Matt:* Yes it could because auto would raise your voltages on all levels a lot higher for a few MHz up (high NB/PLL/FSB volts make a system unstable very quickly so you do not realize your true system potential). Like say with Q6600 G0 at 2.4GHz stock 1.2V, auto would throw up 1.41V for 2.8GHz where you could run 1.312V and have it working perfectly fine at 3GHz.

I'll give you a rough estimate of how VCore and FSB effects your temperatures, and thus instability. This was something I tried in April with the above CPU being watercooled.

Voltage increase:-
9x 266FSB @ 1.2V gives Av. 1 hour load temps of 41-43-40-40 (ºC)
9x 266FSB @ 1.3V gives Av. 1 hour load temps of 48-47-48-47 (ºC)

FSB increase + Voltage increase:-
9x 333FSB @ 1.2V gives Av. 1 hour load temps of 51-51-53-52 (ºC)
9x 333FSB @ 1.3V gives Av. 1 hour load temps of 57-58-58-57 (ºC)

P = CV²F 
(P = power (heat), C = capacitance, V = voltage, F = frequency). 

That tells us in physics that power increases linearly with frequency and with the square of voltage. Thus increase of heat of all components, and thus instability.
We also know in physics that as your increase voltage, the resistance of circuit material increases as it heats up (which is why you need far more voltage for little gain as you go higher up the MHz)

So to get a system stable, try and keep voltages to a minimum for all things and you'll stand a much better chance and achieve higher MHz/lower temps.
===========
He was playing at 1280 x 800, 32-bit with no AA/no AF, high detail, vsync when there were 12-13 on each team which made the lag even worse. Less than 5 players was above 10FPS on average but with 13 a side the FPS never moved above 1-2-3.
===========

*Josh:* I've never had a killer system you know, I'm still living in the Pentium I 75MHz days. :grin:


----------



## TheMatt

And that is probably why my temps shot up, because increasing the voltage does dramatically increase the heat production, more so than increasing the frequency itself.

Kalim, since you know that equation, what is capacitance? I know that equation but I don't know where to find the capacitance. :laugh:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Is this why the pd is so hot stock voltage is 1.35 lol


----------



## pharoah

if you look above owned you will see my voltage is higher than that.with that being said the architecture on some chips are just hotter than others.the pd is a known hot running cpu.you might consider a better cooler.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Is it normal for the core to be 6-9c hotter then the fins on the heatsink?


----------



## pharoah

oh yeah the source of the heat is going to be higher.than the heat of the device taking away the heat.


----------



## Kalim

TheMatt said:


> Kalim, since you know that equation, what is capacitance? I know that equation but I don't know where to find the capacitance. :laugh:


Capacitance is the electrical charge at a given electrical potential (difference between two points in electrical potential is voltage). All circuits and components have a capacitance produced by the charging and discharging of the various capacitances which may be the transistor gate, drain, wire or the source capacitances inside and around the core. 

You can leave that as value 'C' and still arrive at an answer for power increase, in the form of Power = 2C and so on.


1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Is it normal for the core to be 6-9c hotter then the fins on the heatsink?


The problem is this;

Different processors have different thermal monitors at different areas. The IHS and the socket beneath the CPU is at least 15℃ cooler than the core within itself and most older systems have the thermal monitoring diode beneath the socket whereas Core 2 et al have it inside the core. EVEREST reports the real core temperature for Core as well, and you'll see how it is hotter than the IHS one you should be looking for (that's where voltage will matter most).

The difference between open top air benching and inside a typical case is again at least 10-20℃.


----------



## TheMatt

Kalim said:


> Capacitance is the electrical charge at a given electrical potential (difference between two points in electrical potential is voltage). All circuits and components have a capacitance produced by the charging and discharging of the various capacitances which may be the transistor gate, drain, wire or the source capacitances inside and around the core.


:laugh:

LOL Kalim, I know what capacitance is. What I meant was how do I find the capacitance of a particular processor. Or is the equation just to show the effect of voltage and frequency change on thermal output?


----------



## Kalim

I hinted to it in there; you cannot find the capacitance of the CPU components without being a processor engineer who can test each 65nm transistor, wire and gate in a CPU. Special in-house tools needed for that I'm afraid. :grin:


----------



## TheMatt

Thats what I thought. :smile:


----------



## Kalim

pharoah said:


> most of the time i would agree,but with auto selected on mine the ram is 1.8v.you will see cpu voltage on the screens,and heat pfft not.now that is showing my max oc.where im setting now is 2700mhz on the cpu,and it never breaks 40c load.
> 
> http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c301/Odinsepsilonserver/cpuspeed.jpg
> 
> http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c301/Odinsepsilonserver/temps.jpg


Can you check those with EVEREST Ultimate pharoah. I gave my nephew some AMD and Intel builds because he asked for one last week, and the Intel one was E6750 and E6850 with 3 mainboards. One of them I tested before giving it him, it was the E6750 on a Gigabyte P35 DS4 v1.1. When using the EasyTune 5 software it was not real-time in many aspects, as in sometimes overvolting and at other times undervolting the actual values. It tends to show BIOS values a lot, but the real-time values are not the BIOS values. Typically motherboard supply of vDIMM tends to overvolt and vCPU tends to undervolt from what you set in the BIOS, and these voltages also differ when under load; what is gnereally known as *vdrop* and *vdroop*. His build was reading 1.85V DIMM a lot of the times and at other times reading higher than EVEREST. EVEREST is extremely accurate with temps, fan speeds and voltages, probably the best out there commercially available, so recheck with that. Here's a few screenshots he sent of one of the builds while experimenting:
http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/6485/quickrungz2.png
http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/8074/472ce9.png
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5268/6495551814609evryj9.png
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/2635/372046555518ys6.png
http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/1254/3600465jx8.png
http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/4851/3600450tempsidlevn9.png
http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/863/e6750overvoltjs7.png
http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/6639/tempsge9.png
http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/8103/3221vt6.jpg


----------



## pharoah

since then kalim i have changed ram.my current ram voltage is 2.1v @ 4-4-3-5 timings ddr2 800.


----------

